# Question about formulas for overweight dogs.



## M&M'sMom (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello, I have a few questions. My first question is how effective are the weight control formulas of dry dog food? I have a golden ret mix who is about 78 lbs but needs to lose lbs and has a tendency to put on the pounds. I was looking into EVO weight diet but noticed it had around a 50% protein. I don't know where I picked this idea up from but does higher protein not good for overweight, moderatley active dogs? My Monty is only a year and a half old but has never acted like a "puppy" even when he was little. He never seems to have much energy (although I dont blame him, I was feeding him Nutro Natural Choice for most of his life, yikes). Anyways, any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

There are two ways for a dog to lose weight. Eat less and exercise more. The weight control formulas are sales gimmicks. Just feed him less and exercise him more and he will lose weight. EVO is the top of the line of kibbles. There is no such thing as too much protein for a dog. You just will need to feed him less EVO than most other brands.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Disregard the reccomended ammount on the bag, its usually higher then needed. Personally I feed my dog 2 cups and its reccomended that I'd feed 3.5-4, so theres no way I'll do that. 

Evo is very calorie dense, you could give it a try, but some dogs that are low/moderate energy, gain weight on it, so its a hit and miss.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> EVO is the top of the line of kibbles.


This is where you completely lose me. Why would a raw feeder like yourself look and omnivore directed nutrition as top of the line kibble. Can't you read an ingredients list?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> This is where you completely lose me. Why would a raw feeder like yourself look and omnivore directed nutrition as top of the line kibble. Can't you read an ingredients list?


Yes, I can .... thats why I say EVO are the top of the line but not the only one at the top. Orijen is also up there.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Yes, I can .... thats why I say EVO are the top of the line but not the only one at the top. Orijen is also up there.



Apples and seaweed, cranberries and potatoes, all that good stuff for carnivores. Anything but that yucky stuff like chicken guts and heads. Well, you got the Whole Dog Journal as well in your corner cheering on omnivore nutrition...wonderful.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Apples and seaweed, cranberries and potatoes, all that good stuff for carnivores. Anything but that yucky stuff like chicken guts and heads. Well, you got the Whole Dog Journal as well in your corner cheering on omnivore nutrition...wonderful.


BUT, they don't have grains like rice, etc.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> BUT, they don't have grains like rice, etc.


Right...too expensive for manufacturers to purchase, White Rice that is.
Non-allergenic, weak in protein, can't grow tissue, and does not compromise the protein core of the feed with gluten. That would only be for carnivore feeding, not your omnivore nutrition you stand behind.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Right...too expensive for manufacturers to purchase, White Rice that is.
> Non-allergenic, weak in protein, can't grow tissue, and does not compromise the protein core of the feed with gluten. That would only be for carnivore feeding, not your omnivore nutrition you stand behind.


Well we are back to promotional material again. If all that is true about rice, how do all those poor people in the far east live off almost nothing but rice in their diet? Of course rice has nutritional value just as other grains. Just not for dogs ... just as other grains.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Well we are back to promotional material again. If all that is true about rice, how do all those poor people in the far east live off almost nothing but rice in their diet? Of course rice has nutritional value just as other grains. Just not for dogs ... just as other grains.




white rice


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> There are two ways for a dog to lose weight. Eat less and exercise more. The weight control formulas are sales gimmicks. Just feed him less and exercise him more and he will lose weight. EVO is the top of the line of kibbles. There is no such thing as too much protein for a dog. You just will need to feed him less EVO than most other brands.


I would have to disagree the above because of the main reason the owner is often quick to be blamed when it is not their fault. Too many treats, not enough exercise are the most common excuses given and the last thing to be blamed are improperly structured diets. I would say improperly structured diets are the main reason why we see overweight dogs. Feeding less as a solution and exercise (while on the same diet) may compound a problem setting the dog up in the future for more trouble. When you feed a properly structured diet and do nothing else, the weight problem will correct itself.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

What you say is on target but you can't eliminate the old law: If you take in more calories than you burn, you will gain weight. There is no getting around that.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> What you say is on target but you can't eliminate the old law: If you take in more calories than you burn, you will gain weight. There is no getting around that.


You're making a common mistake thinking dogs are people too. It is not the same thing and it doesn't work the same. Dogs do not get fat from over eating calories. You can feed 1500 calories per cup if you like, all that means is your dog will eat less. Dogs get fat from improperly structured diets.
Starving the dog and at the same taking him on a jog around the neighborhood is not the answer. Properly structured diets delivering everything that is needed for the dog is the solution.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You have a lot to learn about nutrition. ANY animal in the world will gain weight if it takes in more calories than it burns. You should read other sources than Abady's promotional materials.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> You have a lot to learn about nutrition. ANY animal in the world will gain weight if it takes in more calories than it burns. You should read other sources than Abady's promotional materials.


You don't see fat animals in the wild do you? Is it because they can't hunt?
It is because their diets (natures diet) are proberly structured. What you assert is impossible because it is impossible for dogs to get fat from too many caloires. Your solution to the problem is (starve the dog and forced exercise) is not the answer.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> You don't see fat animals in the wild do you? Is it because they can't hunt?
> It is because their diets (natures diet) are proberly structured. What you assert is impossible because it is impossible for dogs to get fat from too many caloires. Your solution to the problem is (starve the dog and forced exercise) is not the answer.


Preditors in nature don't get fat because they only eat when they are hungry. They will gorge themselves on a prey animal then not eat again for 3 or 4 or more days when they get hungry again. They are not eating 2 meals a day 7 days a week like our dogs are. Its impossible for dogs NOT to get fat if they take in more calories than they burn. Where the heck do you think those extra calories go? Evaporate into thin air? My solution to the problem works not only for dogs but humans and any other animal also. You can't starve a fat dog. He has to get thin before he can starve. :smile:


----------



## JoeCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah,

If people had to hunt down their food to eat obesity would not be a problem.

Joe


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Well IMO my one lab has lost over 10 lbs. on wieght management food. Yes I do walk her and she swims but then again she has done the walking and swiming beforewhen she was heavier, so for me I have to say that yes these foods do work. Their is lower calorie intake. And I do agree you should feed less than the amount of the package shows for what you want your dog to get down to! Feeding carrots apple snacks reduced fat snacks is great! a nice knuckle bone on the weekends great! I have to say it is working for my dog! I feed two of them currently wellness weight management core and have fed evo reduced fat and innova I also top with a wet premium food in the evening. With the canned wet food I split this between 4 dogs so they get not alot a 1/4 then of the can each! So yep for me it is not a gimmic I think and I have loved the change in the one dog. The other has a little bit more to go! The one who has lost the weight is more active and feels much better at the lesser weight! Good luck with you feeding!:smile:


----------

